#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  Peoples University, Bhopal B-tech admission 2014, cut-off, placement, fee, facilities

## amos.0119

*Peoples University, Bhopal B-tech admission 2014, cut-off, placement, fee, facilities:*



*Year of establishment*: 2011


*Affilation:* Private university


*Mode of Admission:* JEE-Mains



*B-tech Branch Offered:*
Civil EngineeringComputer EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics & communicationMechanical Engineering

*Cut-off 2013-2014:*

*Branch*
*Category*
*Sub Category*
*State Quota*
*Closing Rank*







Civil Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
243562

Computer Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
152754

Electrical Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
290444

Electronics & Communication Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
238023

Mechanical Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
276653





*Fee Structure 2014:*


Annual Fee
Course Fee: Rs 48431/-
Development Fee: Rs 14569/-
Total Fee: Rs 63,000/-



*Placement 2014: NA*



*Campus and facilities:*


*Campus:*


Peoples University is situated in Bhopal, the beautiful City of Lakes, capital of Madhya Pradesh. Peoples University has Nine Constituent Units of academic learning that can be compared with the best in the country. Its campus is the largest for education & career building in central India. Our journey began with an objective of "Nurturing Humanity through Health & Educational Excellence".




*Computer Lab:*


Computer Centre provides computational facilities to all users in the Institute. Eligible students, staff and faculty from all Departments, Schools and Centers in the campus can obtain accounts on the High End Systems. Computer Center provides electronic mail, World Wide Web, and other services. Computer Center also provides various advanced and special purpose software as well as different operating systems, for all the campus users. The Computer Centre, at present consists of the network infrastructure, like switches, hubs). Centre also houses cluster of Window2000 based servers for mailing, Internet bandwidth management, and firewall.The Computer Lab is equipped with more than 60 Computer Systems having latest Configuration:-       
Intel Dual Core
Intel Core 2 Duo   




*Sport & Gymnasium:*


The following facilities are available in sports at the Institute
Cricket FieldFootball FieldHockey FieldBadminton CourtsTable tennisGymnasiumIndoor gamesFacilities for track events





  Similar Threads: Lingayas University, Nachaull, Faridabad B-tech admission 2014, cut-off, placement, fee, facilities ITM University, Gwalior btech admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities Dr. KN Modi University, Tonk btech admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities DIT University, mussoorie btech admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities MANIT Bhopal M Tech admission 2014 | GATE 2013 cut off | MANIT Bhopal fee | MANIT Bhopal placement

----------

